# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: NORFED 1 oz Silver Ron Paul Coin

## Yieu

How much are these worth?  The coins that were confiscated.  If I can find out the value, I might sell it.

----------


## brandon

just search ebay for comparables

----------


## donnay

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/norfed

----------


## brandon

I'll buy it for $35

----------


## Carlybee

Why were they confiscated?

----------


## donnay

> Why were they confiscated?


The Feds said it was counterfeit, because he used the word "Dollar" on them--if I remember correctly.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> The Feds said it was counterfeit, because he used the word "Dollar" on them--if I remember correctly.


Probably.

An employer paid his employees 50 of them for the week, for example, and the employee paid taxes on fifty dollars.

That's why Jan Brewer vetoed the bill to allow Arizonans to use gold and silver to transact in.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Probably.
> 
> An employer paid his employees 50 of them for the week, for example, and the employee paid taxes on fifty dollars.
> 
> That's why Jan Brewer vetoed the bill to allow Arizonans to use gold and silver to transact in.


You are mixing to different cases.  The employer that paid his people in silver was in NV and used American Eagles.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> You are mixing to different cases.  The employer that paid his people in silver was in NV and used American Eagles.


I know of that case though I am not sure if he was the only one who attempted to do that. I can't imagine others haven't followed his step.

I am not too big on coins but when a dollar amount is placed on a coin it creates problems with the legal tender laws. Trumped up tax evasion charges and the boot to come soon after.

What's the name of that casino, by the way? It's slipping my mind and bugging me.

ETA: The government's arithmetic is something to be admired, lol.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I know of that case though I am not sure if he was the only one who attempted to do that. I can't imagine others haven't followed his step.
> 
> I am not too big on coins but when a dollar amount is placed on a coin it creates problems with the legal tender laws. Trumped up tax evasion charges and the boot to come soon after.
> 
> What's the name of that casino, by the way? It's slipping my mind and bugging me.
> 
> ETA: The government's arithmetic is something to be admired, lol.


Thing is, those coins were legal tender and could be spent as one dollar coins.   How the government can claim they are worth more than that is beyond me.  If they wanted them to be worth more than one dollar, they should have stamped the amount they wanted them to be worth on the front of them.

They have to mint real, constitutional money, but they object when you use it as such.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Thing is, those coins were legal tender and could be spent as one dollar coins.   How the government can claim they are worth more than that is beyond me.  If they wanted them to be worth more than one dollar, they should have stamped the amount they wanted them to be worth on the front of them.
> 
> They have to mint real, constitutional money, but they object when you use it as such.


Legal tender laws are an unfunny joke.

They realize that as soon as people can transact legally in what they wish, the charade is over.

It's amazing to me they thought they were so smart to dictate the whims of an ever changing economy. Fifty dollars for a gold ounce, twenty-five for the half ounce, ten for the quarter ounce, and five for the eighth ounce. It doesn't take a particularly wise individual to see the problem in their system. The local two-bit crack dealer can explain what's wrong with that scenario. These people were making good damn money to be so damn dumb and foolish.

I hadn't heard about the casino's case until End the Fed. Made my day reading it though. As I recall he won his case.. though after that many years of litigation he still lost.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'll buy it for $35


LOL - Yeah I bet you would.

----------


## oyarde

> Why were they confiscated?


Thou shall not compete with evil gubmint worthless paper, lest the unwashed masses begin to understand.

----------


## oyarde

> The Feds said it was counterfeit, because he used the word "Dollar" on them--if I remember correctly.


We can just call them Thalers or Reales.....

----------


## oyarde

> I'll buy it for $35


I will go 37.Oyarde dollars are worth slightly more in principle than Brandon dollars ( I pay less taxes and support the statists less, work harder and am more pure LOL )

----------

